# Power book et ecran 21 pouces



## Imagilles (7 Janvier 2010)

Suite à tous mes problèmes avec l'Imac et le mac book pro
(3 eme échange FNAC pour Imac : vive la garantie échange à neuf) et la faible résistance des macbookpro aux vibrations en voiture 

je suis obligé de ressortir un vieux powerbook G4 ou j'ai branché un écran externe avec un adaptateur dvi-vga

Comment faire pour étendre le bureau sur l'écran externe?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Janvier 2010)

Imagilles a dit:


> Suite à tous mes problèmes avec l'Imac et le mac book pro
> (3 eme échange FNAC pour Imac : vive la garantie échange à neuf) et la faible résistance des macbookpro aux vibrations en voiture
> 
> je suis obligé de ressortir un vieux powerbook G4 ou j'ai branché un écran externe avec un adaptateur dvi-vga
> ...



bonjour
est ce que dans les préférences système - moniteur - onglet moniteur tu n'as pas le choix bureau étendu ou répliqué ?
cordialement JP


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (9 Janvier 2010)

Bienvenu Imagiles,
  sur le site, comme je suis avec Powerbook G4 (en Tiger) et écran externe, je peux facilement te répondre:

Préférences Systèmes
Moniteurs
Détecter les moniteurs (s'il n'en indique pas déjà deux)
Disposition (ce afin que tu choisisses comment ton écran se trouve par rapport à celui du PB)

Avec mon amitié et bienvenu aussi dans cette belle configuration que personnellement je connais depuis quatre ans. J'ai fait avec des montages vidéo, écrit des scénarios, etc...

Patrick


----------

